# vinyl heat press printing on rain ponchos?



## Miss Robins (Jul 26, 2008)

Has anyone ever printed on vinyl rain ponchos? If so, can you tell me what is the best way. May be dumb question, but is it possible to heat press on these? I'm wondering if you could use a towel or something for protection, or, if it's just impossible to do without melting.

Thanks for any input.
Robin


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I haven't tried it on the rain ponchos yet, but I am going to soon. I have done it on umbrellas and those nylon drawstring bags. I want to make rain ponchos for my football/cheer organization so I'll be testing it out. When I did the other items, I used the Siser Easy Weed Extra. Here's the link: EasyWeed Extra from Siser for nylon, leather and other heat sensitive materials.

We'll see how it goes


----------



## Miss Robins (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks so much. That is exactly what I'm making them for, our local cheerleaders. Thanks for the link. I'll give it a try.

Good luck.
Robin


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

If it melts you could try pressure sensitive sign vinyl instead.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Loretta, that is a great idea I never really considered that. I have an old poncho that I am going to try it on.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

I'd caution against this - rain ponchos probably have a water proof coating, getting vinyl to adhere and last on this type of coating can be a challenge. You can remove the coating by rubbing alcohol on it, but then that compromises the purpose of the poncho Give it a shot, but I'm leary....


----------



## sawdust (May 13, 2009)

interesting


----------

